# Hog hunting in Florida



## ericjeeper (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow what an experience. I booked a hunt for myself and two buddies.We all managed to get a hog over the course of a day. It, to me is way more exciting than deer hunting. I am ready to book another trip maybe in the spring.
http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/image/106738323
Not exactly monster boars





But a lot of fun none the less


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 6, 2008)

What did you kill it with?


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 12, 2008)

*sorry I forgot I posted this here.*

I used a Marlin 1895 45-70.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Why did you go all the way to Florida? I know there a lot of places a lot closer to you than Florida to hunt hogs. Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Carolinas, probably Tennessee and Arkansas too.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 12, 2008)

Good job Eric! 

Hog Hunting is on my 'to-do' list. 

I hope to build a knife for it, I think that would be a rush.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 12, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I hope to build a knife for it, I think that would be a rush.



You planning on killing it with the knife? I know some guys that "catch" hogs by hand. They use the dogs to bay the hog, then rush in and lay hands on the beast. Gotta tell you though, not my cup of tea. I'll shoot them, then put my hands on em. My neighbor shot a big boar a couple of years ago with a 44 mag 4 times and didn't kill it. He and his brother chased it into a thicket, but were too scared to go in after it. Found it two days later, massive hog. It had to have weighed close to 400# but not sure, the scales maxed at 350.


----------



## Steve128 (Dec 12, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> I used a Marlin 1895 45-70.



A wise choice!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 13, 2008)

oneadam12 said:


> You planning on killing it with the knife? I know some guys that "catch" hogs by hand. They use the dogs to bay the hog, then rush in and lay hands on the beast. Gotta tell you though, not my cup of tea. I'll shoot them, then put my hands on em. My neighbor shot a big boar a couple of years ago with a 44 mag 4 times and didn't kill it. He and his brother chased it into a thicket, but were too scared to go in after it. Found it two days later, massive hog. It had to have weighed close to 400# but not sure, the scales maxed at 350.



Yes...

I have in the past, trimmed domestic hogs hoofs, not a glamorous job! 

After watching a few videos on sticking hogs, and maybe those old memories it registered as a real hunt. 

From first thought, a knife that is to big would be slower and maybe not as accurate as something that were a little shorter. Jim's Bowie might not be as handy as Joe's Goverment Issue? 

Some outfitters would rather hunt with knives as there dogs are allergic to bullets. 

Any way you hunt them, it is sure to be a rush.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 13, 2008)

They definitely eat good, but it wouldn't bother me at all if I never saw a wild running around here ever again. I still don't think I want to go after one with a knife though.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Dec 18, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> Wow what an experience. I booked a hunt for myself and two buddies.We all managed to get a hog over the course of a day. It, to me is way more exciting than deer hunting. I am ready to book another trip maybe in the spring.
> http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/image/106738323
> Not exactly monster boars
> 
> ...


Good job on the hogs eric. Those were great pics. Wouldn't Piggly wiggly have been easier for ya?


----------



## goblin (Dec 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Good job Eric!
> 
> Hog Hunting is on my 'to-do' list.
> 
> I hope to build a knife for it, I think that would be a rush.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, I'd almost pay to see that 'hunt'. Just so I'm straight on this....you're going to build a knife to use to kill a wild hog? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I can tell you've never hunted wild boar before. The only "rush" will be you rushing up a tree as the boar aims to rip you a new one. LOL!

Humor me. Do you have any photos of any cutlery you're working on now?


----------



## bombdude (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually, I've got a buddy that killed one on a Texas ranch with a knife. They used dogs to chase it & bay it. The dogs grabbed the hog & the guide grabbed his rear legs & my buddy moved in & stabbed it. Had to be an adventure.

I'm sure that there are some larger hogs that this method wouldn't work on, but knifing a hog isn't that unheard of.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 21, 2009)

bombdude said:


> Actually, I've got a buddy that killed one on a Texas ranch with a knife. They used dogs to chase it & bay it. The dogs grabbed the hog & the guide grabbed his rear legs & my buddy moved in & stabbed it. Had to be an adventure.
> 
> I'm sure that there are some larger hogs that this method wouldn't work on, but knifing a hog isn't that unheard of.



Pay no attention to the goblin, he hates everything.


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Wow what an experience. I booked a hunt for myself and two buddies.We all managed to get a hog over the course of a day. It, to me is way more exciting than deer hunting. I am ready to book another trip maybe in the spring.
> http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/image/106738323
> Not exactly monster boars
> 
> ...



Looks like a good eater to me! Congrats!!!

I am off to my annual bowhunt for hogs the third week of Feb. I wouldn't say they are as challenging as Whitetails but they definitely help take the edge off of the end of deer season blues. We hunt on a buddy's ranch in TX, bow only. I bombed last year but 2 years ago I scored on two wild boars in TX. I shot them within 10 minutes of each other and my dad shot one in his own blind the same evening as me. Also had another buddy score that night.

Here's a pic. I'm far right in the photo with the last two boars on the right end being mine. My buddy is far left with his mottled boar and my dad is in the middle with the sow he took. Great times!!!


----------



## bombdude (Jan 22, 2009)

Just so happened that I got this email from a buddy yesterday. We hunt out of the same camp. True story about his 21 yr old son who has been baitin' this hog trap all deer season long to no avail. Yesterday, that all changed. 



*Michael went to the camp this afternoon to check the hog trap this evening
but quickly realized he had a problem. There were 2 50-pound hogs in the
trap and he only had 1 bullet for his muzzleloader. He called me and said
he was going to try and shoot both of them with one bullet but you know that
never works.

He shot 1 hog and tried to stab the other with his handy new hunting knife
but as he went through the trap door it charged him and knocked him down.
Fortunately he fell outside the trap and had a hand on the door pulling it
shut. The problem is his foot was hung inside the trap. The hog bit him on
the foot but did not break the skin since it had a hold of the bottom of his
shoe. He finally got some rope and made a loop and laid it just inside the
trap and when it charged he yanked the rope catching one of its feet. He was
able to pull the rope through the top of the trap and tie it off. He then
went in again and wrestled it until he was able to cut its throat. He called
me totally out of breath but on the way home with 2 50-60 pound hogs. I bet
I could have won a million dollars with a video camera!*


----------



## KD57 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is one I killed on my place. It winched the 4-wheeler off the ground so I had to wedge it against a tree to lift the hog. Hmmm..the resizing didn't work, but you can get the idea of the size.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

My gosh KD57, any idea what that thing weighed???


----------



## KD57 (Jan 22, 2009)

tree md said:


> My gosh KD57, any idea what that thing weighed???



660 lbs. I killed another one at 502, and have one on the place now that looks to be in the 500 lb range. I have a bunch of pics of him on the trail camera, but have not actually seen him yet. These big hogs are few and far between, These 3 that I mentioned have spanned a 13 year period. The majority of them don't get much over 300 lbs.


----------



## jjett84724 (Jan 22, 2009)

I killed one in California with a knife. We used dogs to corner the big SOB. One of the guides and I jumped it. I stabbed it with a 6" knife. Stuck it in the armpit and wiggled the knife around. Sliced the Aorta just above the heart. It was a pretty exciting event. My father-in-law kept saying he wished he had brought a video camera. I guess it looked pretty hairy from his point of view.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 22, 2009)

jjett84724 said:


> I killed one in California with a knife. We used dogs to corner the big SOB. One of the guides and I jumped it. I stabbed it with a 6" knife. Stuck it in the armpit and wiggled the knife around. Sliced the Aorta just above the heart. It was a pretty exciting event. My father-in-law kept saying he wished he had brought a video camera. I guess it looked pretty hairy from his point of view.



Now that's what I am talking about! 

Not much chance getting enough dogs to hold KD57's huge hogs, and if they could, a spear would be my choice for them, but knife hunting just has to add flavor to the savor?

Something like this is what I am thinking about?




For a good hunt, I would have to leave the knife with the Outfitter!


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Now that's what I am talking about!
> 
> Not much chance getting enough dogs to hold KD57's huge hogs, and if they could, a spear would be my choice for them, but knife hunting just has to add flavor to the savor?
> 
> ...



Nice knife! Looks handmade. If I may ask, who made it for you and what did it set you back. Are they still available?

As far as knifing pigs, Bowhunting is plenty exciting enough for me. Tracking them in the dark, in the thick TX brush is very exciting when you can hear them around you in the darkness. They show little fear on their own turf and will come quite close in the darkness and thick brush. My dad was hunting in a pop up blind last year and had a large hog stick his nose under the blind and flip it almost completely over.


----------



## KD57 (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys are nuts. Even getting them inside 20 yards for a bow shot spooks me, but using a knife ??:jawdrop:


----------



## deeker (Jan 22, 2009)

tree md said:


> Nice knife! Looks handmade. If I may ask, who made it for you and what did it set you back. Are they still available?
> 
> As far as knifing pigs, Bowhunting is plenty exciting enough for me. Tracking them in the dark, in the thick TX brush is very exciting when you can hear them around you in the darkness. They show little fear on their own turf and will come quite close in the darkness and thick brush. My dad was hunting in a pop up blind last year and had a large hog stick his nose under the blind and flip it almost completely over.



The shoe makes them, and sells them. This one is his own. And he needs to make one for me, when I get rich.


----------



## jjett84724 (Jan 23, 2009)

That knife would probably do the trick. I used a double edged knife, so it would cut both ways. I will try to find the pics of the hunt. It was up near Hollister. Was way fun. 

I went on a hunt the year before at the Tejon Ranch in California. That was a better hunt. First class to be sure. The food was awesome and the guides were just as impressive. I will take my kids up there for that hunt as soon as I think they are old enough. If you want something on the west coast, I would highly recommend that hunt. http://www.hunttejon.com/ Here is a link.


----------



## olyman (Jan 29, 2009)

oneadam12 said:


> Pay no attention to the goblin, he hates everything.


not quite everything--just anything he doesnt understand--which now that you mention it--may be everything--except for the chickens he raises--


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2009)

deeker said:


> The shoe makes them, and sells them. This one is his own. And he needs to make one for me, when I get rich.



Maybe I can talk the shoe into making one for me sometime. Looks like a very high quality collectors item. Nice work!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 29, 2009)

tree md said:


> Maybe I can talk the shoe into making one for me sometime. Looks like a very high quality collectors item. Nice work!



Thanks Tree MD! 

Thanks for the kind words, I am booked up for some time now, then hoping to do a few shows. 

For now, just plain sold out. I really need a real shop to do the work, all in good time. 

Thanks!


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a problem Shoe,all in good time. 

My dad had a hand made knife that one of his friend's father made for him in Knoxville, TN. It slipped out of the poorly made sheath he had it in on a deer hunting trip we were on in the mountains of N. GA. He had another one made but I didn't like it as well as the first one. The man who makes them has long since past on. My dad told me he was going to leave me the knife but I would still like to get myself a nice hand made knife at some point. The one my dad lost was a nice stag handled knife with what I believe is called a drop point blade. Loved that knife.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 29, 2009)

tree md said:


> Not a problem Shoe,all in good time.
> 
> My dad had a hand made knife that one of his friend's father made for him in Knoxville, TN. It slipped out of the poorly made sheath he had it in on a deer hunting trip we were on in the mountains of N. GA. He had another one made but I didn't like it as well as the first one. The man who makes them has long since past on. My dad told me he was going to leave me the knife but I would still like to get myself a nice hand made knife at some point. The one my dad lost was a nice stag handled knife with what I believe is called a drop point blade. Loved that knife.



Your Dad might have liked something like this?

Not all stag, but a best friend type if you give it some time?






Not wishing to hijack an a good hog-hunting thread, but you can't eat them whole!


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, that knife looks exactly like the one he lost right down to the wood. Exact same blade and guard. Gorgeous knife.

Back to the hog hunting: Just talked to my buddy in TX today, Our hog hunt is on. I leave Feb 19th for a four day hunt with my bow. I'm getting pumped!


----------

